# Different shapes of paws?



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

This is a duplicate post. I posted this in the breed standard and after 48hrs, 58 views, and 0 responses, Im trying to hopefully get a response or two so Im reposting it here. 

I have 2 GSDs. The first is a large male, 10mo. old with large paws that are long and skinny. The second is only 7.5weeks old (her dad was this way also) but her paws are short and fat, almost "cat" like. 

So whats the difference? What are the pros and cons of both? Is one better than the other and if so, why? Thanks for the help, Mark


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

My 5 month old girl's paws are very large, but long and skinny too. I'm interested what people have to say


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it possible to post a picture? I think it would help to get a visual of what your talking about.

My boy has tight looking feet, compact if that makes any sense? My SIL also has a male GSD and his feet are long & his toes are spead apart when he's just standing.

I don't know...


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Im at work right now but will try and post pics this evening.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

A larger foot will supply the most cushioning. But the foot must be well put together. Often when people describe a long foot I think flat as well. So a picture would help. Flat feet will not supply proper cushioning.

I think most people like a tighter well padded foot but you don't want to go to extreme and end up with small feet.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

my boy is 4 months and has big ass feet and seem to be well padded as well. It's like he is walking on bubble wrap, the big kind


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

SteveTheDog said:


> my boy is 4 months and has big ass feet and seem to be well padded as well. It's like he is walking on bubble wrap, the big kind


ha ha I like your description using the bubble wrap as an example, that's good!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The standard per the German Shepherd Dog Club of America says:



> The feet are short, compact with toes well arched, pads thick and firm, nails short and dark.


So, long flat pointy feet are not desirable.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I love tight "cat" feet with well-arched toes. Don't like the long, flat-toed "hare" feet that I see on some GSDs. They often seem to go with weak pasterns.


----------

